# NCAA Division 1 Semi-finals



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Who wins in each of todays semi-finals. Answer before 5PM Eastern time.

Regards, Mike

Choices;

Oregon versus Florida State

Ohio State versus Alabama


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Florida State

Alabama

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting! This topic showed up in the "Goats and Sheep" forum.

I'll take the "Goats".

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Florida State
> 
> Alabama
> 
> Regards, Mike


I will take Oregon and Ohio St.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Oregon and Bama.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Gotta go with my buckeyes!!! and oregon


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Oregon
Alabama


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just kicked it off.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Late to the party, but Oregon and Alabama are winners.....folks in Pasadena had crab legs on the menu last nite, QB will have the runs in a bad way......


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

O H I O......GO BUCKEYES


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Who are the sheep and who are the goats?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone still have any hope for Fla St?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Anyone still have any hope for Fla St?


No and I'm glad that date-raping punk just got the ball taken from him and the Oregon player ran it back for a TD!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Anyone still have any hope for Fla St?


As dawg alluded to earlier about the Wisconsin/Auburn game, someone must have been on the take...  .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like it will be hard for anyone to beat the Ducks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Good riddin's FSU!!!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> No and I'm glad that date-raping punk just got the ball taken from him and the Oregon player ran it back for a TD!


Now, now. Your talking about ESPN's hero. Herbsteit couldn't give him enough accolades.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Now, now. Your talking about ESPN's hero. Herbsteit couldn't give him enough accolades.


Straight thug....


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Buckeyes show they belong. Now on to the Ducks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> No and I'm glad that date-raping punk just got the ball taken from him and the Oregon player ran it back for a TD!


Looks like some players feel the same.

https://vine.co/v/Ow3le0bLvu5


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations to the big ten......it was a long time coming. I read where it has been 15 years since the big ten had won 3 bowl games the same day. Now, the feat will be to make it a trend. I am sure Urban Meyer will continue his winning ways....he has won at every stop he has coached. For the first time in 9 years the SEC will not be part of the National Championship picture.....pretty impressive streak whether you like them or not.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Congratulations to the big ten......it was a long time coming. I read where it has been 15 years since the big ten had won 3 bowl games the same day. Now, the feat will be to make it a trend. I am sure Urban Meyer will continue his winning ways....he has won at every stop he has coached. For the first time in 9 years the SEC will not be part of the National Championship picture.....pretty impressive streak whether you like them or not.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I went to and played a sport for a Big Ten school back in the day. 
It does feel good to see them back in contention. I went to Penn State, who's football program was destroyed by one man and a cover up. It would be great to see Penn State and the big ten conference produce better football again.
I was getting a little tired of the FSU/Alabama/etc rotation for the national championship.
Would like to see Boston College, Syracuse, Penn State, etc. get back into the game again.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, I like parity.......I get tired of the thuggish behavior of some of these teams anyway, making me like the NFL more and more and that's not a good thing.....I'm a college football fan and always have been, nowadays it's about money and recruitment, money and recruitment, gettin a little tired of it......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I can tell you as a high school asst coach with players on my team getting recruited to play in college, it's nothing more than money and greed. 
FSU Makes me sick. I firmly believe that 1/2 those players are soulless individuals like Winston is.

If I were president of the world, I'd roll college sports back to you couldn't go to a college unless you had the academic qualifications, just like a non athlete student.
I kind of like the way the Ivy League does it. If you're smart, you can go to an Ivy League school. If you're also blessed with athletic talent, they will give you a partial academic scholarship. But you have to be academically qualified FIRST. 
I think this would improve the character of our people and make our kids want to get better grades.

OR, just set up "athletic institutions", where kids just finish school and start playing "junior pro" football, then play pro football in the NFL. 
I'm sick of the hipocracy of seeing some dope that can throw a ball get a college degree via cheating.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My thoughts.

1) I hope Saban gives Kiffin a long term contract extension. Keep him there and away from other colleges. I am an Auburn fan and it still gripes my tail the way Kiffin did Tennessee.

2) I watched the post game interview with Winston. He began to saying that anyone could see the game could have gone either way, that either team could have won. Hello Einstein, the score was 59-20.

I hope he declairs himself eligible for the draft and they send him to Iran. Winston went to high school in our county. He was a thug then and still is.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope his stock falls dramatically in the draft. I also hope my pro team (Eagles) don't draft him!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Come on. Them FSU captains were bright. Too bad the ref corrected them when they chose to kick (not defer).

Woulda been entertaining if they were allowed to choose kick and not defer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I hope his stock falls dramatically in the draft. I also hope my pro team (Eagles) don't draft him!


They certainly have a history of it......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok, the big show is a week from tonight(Monday the 12th) so hopefully with a little more notice we will have some additional participants.

OHIO STATE BUCKEYES or the OREGON DUCKS......who wins.

Game time kick-off is about 8:30......and Oregon is favored about 7 points.....the game is in Arlington, Texas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ohio +2


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The Ducks.

It could get ugly in the second half. Oregon makes as good of half time adjustments as any college team out there.

I wonder if the rumors of Braxton Miller transferring to Oregon next year are true? Time will tell.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Gotta love rumors. Either way Go BUCKS! !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Buckeyes!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ducks or Bucks......ima goin with the ducks and their ugly ass uni's


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Guess it's time to make a pick......Quack Attack!

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone else see the Bison win their 4th straight? Always good to see something coming out of Illinois lose. Apologies to moses and others.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, they are a great team and a good call on the intercept to end it......great program


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

tough one to call but I will reluctantly take Oregon. Can't stand their uniforms but NIKE pays the bills.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm pullin for the Buckeyes.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> The Ducks.
> 
> It could get ugly in the second half. Oregon makes as good of half time adjustments as any college team out there.
> 
> I wonder if the rumors of Braxton Miller transferring to Oregon next year are true? Time will tell.


I missed this one.

Ohio State is physical. With such a young team they will probably be the odds on favorite to win next year.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Great job BUCKEYES


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Guess it's time to make a pick......Quack Attack!
> 
> Regards, Mike


I went 0-2.....I was surprised most by the OSU offensive line, and the defense played very well during critical 3rd downs....but the real difference was the OSU running back Eliott.....quick, slasher, and great great balance.

Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps turnovers kept Oregon in games this year.....they had every chance with turnovers in this game....but, the way to beat a quick score team like the Ducks is just don't let em have the ball, they didn't have it a lot....

Ok, so after this first year, did we really HAVE to play this game to figure out who number 1 is.....and does it solidify that team as the best.....and at the end of it all does it really matter? It's always been my gripe when it comes to the end of the season, everyone is clambering about this and that, we're the best....yada yada.....what difference does it make? I saw a ad from Walt Disney about the winner going there.....wth? Does the winner go to Walt Disney now, do they get a "get outta class free" pass to go? It's insanity to a degree this mini NFL.....it's always been the minor leagues for football but I'm afraid it's crossing the line a bit and getting worse.....losing a but of luster for me....now on to college hoops!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is the play of the game.....

OSU was leading 21-20 and Oregon had a bit of momentum......it was 3rd down.

https://vine.co/v/ODvBgmzTFIH

OSU went on to score....and the rest was history.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Notice the big push from behind by a OSU lineman that allowed Cardale to fall forward....which was just enough for the first down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Here is the play of the game.....
> 
> OSU was leading 21-20 and Oregon had a bit of momentum......it was 3rd down.
> 
> ...


6'5", 250 lb. quarterback meets 310 lb. nose guard.

I bet the nose guard did not expect to be knocked on his heels.

After the FSU game I thought Oregon had lost the "soft" label. Ohio State was much more physical and slapped the sticker back on them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Notice the big push from behind by a OSU lineman that allowed Cardale to fall forward....which was just enough for the first down.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Football IS a game of inches.
Just glad to see the big ten back in contention. Got a FSU Buddy who just hammered me mercilessly for like a decade that the big ten conference was a joke.

Does this mean that Penn state was better than I thought since they had a close 31-24 O/T loss to Ohio State? Lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Does this mean that Penn state was better than I thought since they had a close 31-24 O/T loss to Ohio State? Lol


I think it is more likely that it means OSU got much better as the year went along....and got a little underestimated during the playoffs.

Regards, Mike


----------

